# Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!



## karpfen2986 (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,#h

momentan bin ich wieder sehr viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und mich plagt wie jedes Jahr das gleiche Problem: enorme Rückenschmerzen im mittleren Bereich unter den Schulterblättern.
Am extremsten ist es beim twitchen nach etwa 1 Stunde, manchmal auch so , dass ich das Fischen beenden muss.#d

Ich bin Sportler und 23 Jahre alt, d.h an der mangelnden Bewegung etc. kann es nicht liegen.
Auch meine bevorzugte Rute und Rolle (Speedmaster+Exceller) sind Leichtgewichte.

Habt ihr auch Probleme dieser Art?
Ich weiss, es hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Fischen zu tun, aber auch irgendwie doch!
Würde mich interessieren!

Over and out,
Mario


----------



## crazyFish (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Was bei mir immer Rückenschmerzen auslöst ist eine Umhängetasche, dabei muss ich wohl die falsche Körperhaltung einnehmen.

Ich könnte ja daran arbeiten, aber seit ich meine Sachen in einer Spinnweste dabei habe gibt es keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Marc 24 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass du nicht der Kleinste bist? Dasselbe Problem habe ich auch sehr oft, gerade bei starker und konstanter Beanspruchung, dass ich durch meine etwas "größere" Größe (1,90m) leicht mal Rückenschmerzen bekomme. Und beim häufigen Spinnfischen kann ich mir das bei dir gut vorstellen, denn selbst bei viel Sport trainiert man die Rückenmuskulatur oft zu wenig . Also ist es wohl Überlastung, welche durch 3-5 minütiges Training pro Tag schon beseitigt werden kann, wenn man daran denkt. Aber ist auch nur eine Theorie, vielleicht passt das Bild zu dir .

Gruß Marc


----------



## suerro (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

bei mir ist es genau so wie du es beschrieben hast,
ich mache zwischen durch mal eine kleine pause und mache dann im rückenbereich etwas dehn übungen,und schon gehts weiter .


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Was bei mir immer Rückenschmerzen auslöst ist eine Umhängetasche


 
Darauf würde ich auch tippen, das Problem hatte ich auch. Seitdem ich einen Rucksack benutze, der die Last auf beide Schultern verteilt, ist es mit den Schmerzen vorbei. Mit meiner prall mit Gummi und Blech gefüllten Umhängetasche war ich nach einem halben Tag Spinnfischen auch immer ein Wrack....


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das Problem kenne ich auch. Allerdings eher vom Fliegenfischen, da ich beim Spinnfischen selten mal lange unterwegs bin. Das Problem war bei mir auch die Umhängetasche, die ich aus der Not (zwecks geeigneter Weste in die alles reinpasste) verwendete. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Weste in die alles reinpasst (auch Verpflegung für einen ganzen Tag am Wasser). Seither habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Rückenschmerzen, obwohl die Weste voll beladen schon einige Kilo auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hey und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit so einem Problem! 

Habe ich auch wenn ich mit meiner Jerkbaitausrüstung angeln gehe, spätestens nach 2 Stunden könnte mir der Arm abfallen. Was auch immer wehtut ist der Daumen denn ich bei der Multirolle bei jedem Wurf auf der Rolle haben muss damit sich diese nicht überschlägt. Mit der normalen Spinnausrüstung und kleinen Ködern habe ich keine Schmerzen. Aber mit Multi und den Baits ab 50gr ist es nach 2 Std. sehr mühsam weiter zu machen. 

Da ich kein Auto habe und mit Fahrrad zum Angeln fahre kann ich auch nicht mehrere Ruten mitnehmen das ist immer eine verzwickte Sache! Was nehme ich mit was bleibt zu Hause. Da kann schon mal passieren das die Barsche nur so nachlaufen >20 cm und ich keine Baits habe weil ich nur 8 Jerks >15cm mitgenommen habe. Zu viel Zeugs rumschleppen fördert auch Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## bacalo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hallo,

als GuFi-Angler schleppt man relativ viel Blei mit sich herum. Auch wenn man "Strecke" macht, ist es bequemer, die Tasche für 10-20 Würfe neben sich abzustellen.

Ich gehe beim Gufieren hier und da mal leicht in die Hocke und bilde ein leichtes Hohlkreuz und erzeuge so eine Gegenspannung.

Am besten ist gerade in dieser feucht-kalten Jahreszeit regelmäßiges Rückentraining , z. B. während den 20.00 Uhr Nachrichten. Gehe mal zu einem Physiotherapeuten und lass dir ein paar Übungen zeigen.


----------



## Lorenz (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hi

hast du beim Angeln den Rucksack-/Umhängetasche an?
Wenn ja,selber schuld...Stell das Ding ab und fertig...

Natürlich ist das manchmal ein bisschen nervig,aber besser als weniger Spass beim Angeln oder früher heimgehen!
Je nachdem wie die Ufer beschaffen sind,lässt man den Rucksack halt mal auf,stellt ihn dann aber bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit wieder ab.



Ganz allgemein würde ich noch dazu raten den Köder ab und an mal zu wechseln.Manche Köder machen mehr Druck,andere weniger.Vielleicht einfach mal ein Modell dranhängen was auch beim einfachen Durchkurbeln fängt und nicht stundenlang am Stück große Wobbler twitchen...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Die Schmerzen kenne ich, auch 196cm, doch jetzt sind sie weg, die Schmerzen. Ein Angelkollege hat mir da einen feinen Tip gegeben und nun habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Rücken mehr, ich achte jetzt darauf das ich den Kleiderbügel nicht mehr mitanziehe und seit dem gehts.|uhoh:

Nein mal Spass bei Seite ich habe auch nach einer gewissen Zeit immer Verspannungen in der rechten Schulter (Rechtshänder) und mir hilft dann immer eine Pause und sich ein bischen locker machen.#6

Aber ich denke das geht den meisten Spinnfischern so, wenn man einfach zulange gierig fischt.


----------



## Hackersepp (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

HI Karpfen, 

Bei meinen intensiven Spinnfischtouren im Sommer ( bis 14 Stunden am Stück) hatte ich anfangs schon nach 3 Stunden Schmerzen im oberen Rücken und Rumpfbereich.

Mein 1. Fehler: Nie die Ködertasche umgehängt lassen. Sobald du am Spot angekommen bist, Tasche ablegen und Köder aussuchen.

2. Tipp: Während des Spinnfischens unbedingt auf eine gerade Haltung achten!

3. Tipp: Wenn du wirklich öfter solche Touren machst, gewöhnst du dich wirklich schnell und schließlich hast du gar keine Schmerzen mehr ....
Alles eine Sache der Übung ; )


----------



## Wolfsburger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Also ich war heute wieder Spinnfischen. Hab das selbe Problem bemerkt. Obwohl ich erst 14 naja fast 15 Jahre bin.
Ich denke mal das es einfach an den schweren Taschen liegt die ich morgens in die Schule schleppe  =(


----------



## Fanne (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

ich hab auch das ganze jahr beim spinfischen mit kreuzschmerzen teilweise zu kämpfen .

bei mir liegts aber an einer beckenschief-stellung, dh. die linke knoche ist 2 cm länger als die rechte .

auswirkungen  dabei sind wenn ich auf unebenen boden stehe  Kreuzschmerzen   im mittigen kreuz , mnchmal steiß und ganz oft schulter .

mein  tip der bei dir auch helfen wird , mach einfach alle halbe stunde 10 -15 min pause  oder suche mal nen orthopäden auf 

grüsse


----------



## megger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Auch wenn Rute und Rolle Leichtgewichte sind, so heißt das noch nicht, dass sie gut für den Rücken sind. Leichte Ruten zeichnen sich leider auch immer durch eine Leichte bis schwere Kopflastigkeit aus. War bei meiner Skeletor und meiner Diaflash auch so. Seit ich mir ne SpinSystem von CMW aufgebaut habe, halten sich die Rückenschmerzen in Grenzen, vorher war Spinangeln teilweise eine Qual.

Vielleicht reicht es ja, bei deiner Speedmaster ein Gegengewicht am Ende des Handteils der Rute einzukleben. Dabei die Endkappe mit dem Heißluftfön leicht erwärmen und versuchen, diese abzuziehen. Nachher einfach Blei in den Blank einkleben, wie z.B. ein Dropschot-Blei. Diese bieten sich wegen der Form besonders an. Am besten erst einmal provisorisch mit TESA befestigen. Vielleicht hilft das schon.

Petri Heil

Megger


----------



## Dirty Old Man (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

petri alle,

endlich mal einer der die wahren probleme beim angeln anspricht.

ich sage mir immer, wenn die rückenschmerzen kommen ist es zeit für eine bewegungs pause. gerade jetzt bei dieser witterung ist die schulterpartie recht schnell aus gekühlt. ein paar lockerungs übungen, nen schluck trinken. in den 4 stunden hilft das.

aber was viel wichtiger als die schmerzen ist, ist das einstellen auf die schmerzen. da verliere ich sehr schnell die konzentration für die köderführung. dann kommen oft nur noch ungezielte schleuderwürfe mit denen der fisch eher noch vergräzt wird. 
und der hot spot, eher zum cool spot |muahah:
darum lieber ne pause und dann mit voller konzentration weiter.


----------



## Bruno 01 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Habe das Selbe Problem |gr:Am schlimmsten ist es wenn ich mal für drei Tage im Urlaub bin.Am dritten Tag geht es nur noch mit Aspirin.Ich meine es liegt an der vornübergebeugten Haltung beim Spinfischen.Werde es beim nächsten hardcore Spinfischen mal mit einer längeren Rute probieren.Erhoffe mir hierdurch eine aufrechtere Haltung.




Bruno #h


----------



## Bobster (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen,
basieren Rückenschmerzen während des angelns auf ungesunder Haltung
und untrainierter Rückenmuskulatur.

Der Rucksack ist der ideale Begleiter des Spinnfischers.

Treten starke Rückenschmerzen beim angeln auf,
sollte man so lange weiterangeln bis sich eine starke
Rckenmuskulatur gebildet hat :q

(...hab ich mir gerade alles so ausgedacht :q )

Da ich aber beruflich sehr häufig mit dem Rucksack unterwegs bin, bin ich froh diese Rückenschmerzen
nicht mehr zu kennen.
Es hat wirklich sehr viel mit einer trainierten Rückenmuskulatur zu tun.


----------



## angelpfeife (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hab das gleiche Problem. Am schlimmsten ist es im 2-wöchigen Urlaub. Da steh ich dann den ganzen Tag mit der Spinnrute im Boot und gerade wenn es Wellen gibt die man ausgleichen muss wird es echt unerträglich. Manchmal muss ich mich echt ne Weile hinhocken und ausruhen. Anders gehts nich


----------



## donlotis (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Die meisten (Ufer-)Spinnfischer schleppen einfach zuviel mit sich rum! #d

Das habe ich früher auch gemacht, aber man benutzt doch nicht immer alles.

Darum habe ich reduziert, 2-3 Exemplare meiner Favoriten, jeweils Spinner, Blinker, Gummi (man weiß ja nie) und gut ist!
Dazu noch ein paar Ersatzwirbel, Haken und Stahlvorfächer nach Gusto und los gehts. Dann schleppt man sich keineswegs kaputt.

Ansonsten gilt: Rechtzeitig (!) Pause machen und außerdem geht es meiner Erfahrung nach am zweiten Tag gleich viel besser! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Fisherman1990 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Jop bei mir ists genauso ich bin 1,98m groß und besonders beim twitschen oder mit der hegene auf barsch  .Da fängt es meistens abends an .
Ich denke  mal das es an der einseitigen körperhaltung liegt .
Vielleicht sollte man daran arbeiten   .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Dirty Old Man (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

ey, das ist doch ausbau fähig.

der "spin angler rückenschule" thread....|jump:


----------



## ZanderKalle (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das Problem kenne ich nur 2-3 mal nach der Schonzeit........ danach haben die Muskeln sich wieder dran gewöhnt wenn man öfters angeln geht!!!

Umhenge Taschen sind des Spinnanglers feind, habe selber eine aber benutze sie gar nicht mehr da ist ein Rucksack angenehmer den kann man auch beim werfen an lassen!!!


----------



## scripophix (13. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Umhängetaschen gehen garnicht, immer abstellen ! Schmerzen unen sind weg.

Viele Spinnfischer stehen da wie die Reiher vorm Zuschnappen, nämlich mit nach unten gekrümmtem Rücken. Zu kurze Rute zum Jerken oder für eine tiefe Führung mit der Rutenspitze knapp über der Wasseroberfläche. Mit 30 cm mehr Rutenlänge habe ich das anpassen können. Schmerzen oben zw. Schulterblättern sind weg.


----------



## Khaane (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Warum sich einen Kopf darüber machen?

Es ist das normalste der Welt, dass man sich mit "*aktiven*" Spinnangeln mit Rückenschmerzen rumquälen muss, zugegeben beim Angeln vom Kleinboot aus mit anderen Schmerzen. (A-Schmerzen )

Was mich auch immer wieder wundert, sind diese Märchen vom "Angeln & Entspannung", für mich ist Angeln keine Entspannung, sondern eine Herausforderung wo es darum geht, so erfolgreich wie möglich zu sein, um eine Bestätigung für seine "Taktik" zu bekommen. 

Beispiel: 
Dänemark, mit Gufi & anderem Gummizeugs ist kein Dorsch mehr ans Boot zu landen, also versucht man mitten in der Nacht, die eigentlich fürs Buttangeln am Tage gedachten Wattwürmer, Kollege möchte ganz stolz mit seinem Buttvorfach lauter Weihnachtsbaumperlen, ich setze auf eine einfache Bleimontage 40gr. samt Butteinzelhaken ohne Firlefanz - TATAA habe ich sofort nach dem Absinken einen Biss (maximal 10 sec.) und mein Kollege muss mind. 2 Minuten auf einen Biss warten. 

Das ist des Anglers Bestätigung. 

Abgeschweift ohne Ende - Aber Schmerzen hat man schlussendlich mit oder ohne Fisch.


----------



## padotcom (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Liegt wohl eindeutig an der Umhängetasche. Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Bin auch fast 1.90m.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



megger schrieb:


> Leichte Ruten zeichnen sich leider auch immer durch eine Leichte bis schwere Kopflastigkeit aus.



Genau. Kopflastigkeit ist Gift für den Rücken. Meine Ruten sind so ausbalanciert, dass sie eher Hecklastig sind. Seitdem kann ich eine Woche ohne Schmerzen fischen.



donlotis schrieb:


> Die meisten (Ufer-)Spinnfischer schleppen einfach zuviel mit sich rum! #d



Richtig. Früher Tasche - dann Weste - und heute nur noch das nötigste. Das hilft enorm.



Khaane schrieb:


> Warum sich einen Kopf darüber machen?
> 
> Es ist das normalste der Welt, dass man sich mit "*aktiven*" Spinnangeln mit Rückenschmerzen rumquälen muss, zugegeben beim Angeln vom Kleinboot aus mit anderen Schmerzen. (A-Schmerzen )



Schmerzen sind überhaupt nicht normal. Die Schmerzen entstehen aus dem Verkrampfen kleiner Muskelgruppen im oberen Rücken. achtet mal darauf wie gerade ihr steht, oder ob die Rutenschulten leicht nach oben gezogen ist. Wie auch sonst im Leben gilt, "immer locker hängen lassen."

Dagegen kann man übrigens sehr gut mit ein paar wenigen Übungen trainieren. Ich kann mal so einen kleinen Trainingsplan konzipieren - "Fit zum Fisch" - wenn gewünscht, aber nicht jetzt, .... ich muß jetzt angeln gehen.


----------



## celebration (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, aber seitdem ich Krafttraining mache (auch für den Rücken) hab ich das Problem gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Bobster (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

*sundvogel's*
"Fit zum Fisch"

Das ist doch 'mal eine ausbaufähige Idee #6
Wenn ich bei uns in die Videothek (DVD) schaue und die gesammelten Werke meiner Holden zum Thema Yoga und Aerobik sehe,.....|uhoh:

Was fehlt ist eine DVD für uns Männer zum Thema:
*Fit zum Fisch*-Übungen zum Saisonbeginn für den Spinnfischer:q

....kann ich mir ja dann zu Weihnachten schenken lassen 

|muahah:


----------



## karpfen2986 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Anscheinend habe ich ja einige Leidensgenossen|bigeyes

Danke für die vielen Tipps, wobei ich schon immer die Tasche , auch bei nur 2-3 Würfen, neben mich stelle.
Meine Ruten/Rollen-Kombo ist perfekt austarriert, das ist kein Problem.
Da ich 3-4 Mal die Woche die unterschiedlichsten Sportarten und Kraftraining mache, liegt es denk ich nicht an der Muskulatur selbst, sondern ich denke die "unnatürlichen" Bewegungen und das einseitige Belasten verursacht die Schmerzen.
Es ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich größtenteils (als Rechtshänder) die Rutespitze links führe, und somit bei der Twitchbewegung fast mein ganzen Köpergewicht auf den linken Fuß verlagere.
Dies mach ich beim "Faulenzen" nicht und habe da auch kaum Rückenprobleme.
Ich war gestern wieder unterwegs und habe peinlich darauf geachtet, mein Gewicht auf beide Beine gleich zu verteilen und konnte bestimmt 2 Stunden durchfischen.
Ich glaube hier liegt der Hund begraben!
:vik:

Eine "Anglergymnastik" zum Saisonstart: EINE MARKLÜCKE!


----------



## orgel (14. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Möchte dieses Thema mal wieder nach oben holen. Ich habe schon seit vielen Jahren starke Rückenprobleme, wobei es aber schon Situations- bzw. Tätigkeitsabhängig ist. Beim Spinnfischen ist es aber echt brutal, die Schmerzen gehen meist schon nach 0,5 Stunden los selbst mit Pausen ist nach max. 2 Stunden Feierabend angesagt, weils einfach nicht mehr auszuhalten ist. Die Tips aus diesem Thema haben auch keine Besserung gebracht. 

Jetzt habe ich bei Bissclips heute das hier gesehen. Was haltet Ihr davon, oder hat das Teil von Euch vielleicht sogar jemand? Bei rd. 80 Euro nicht gerade billig, aber wenn es wirklich was nützt => für mich unbezahlbar...


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das Problem bekommt man auch, wenn man die Tasche absetzt! 
Vorsicht, wenn man dann den Tragegurt über den Kopf führt, auf Dauer nimmt das auch das Schultergelenk übel!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



orgel schrieb:


> Möchte dieses Thema mal wieder nach oben holen. Ich habe schon seit vielen Jahren starke Rückenprobleme, wobei es aber schon Situations- bzw. Tätigkeitsabhängig ist.* Beim Spinnfischen ist es aber echt brutal, die Schmerzen gehen meist schon nach 0,5 Stunden los selbst mit Pausen ist nach max. 2 Stunden Feierabend angesagt, weils einfach nicht mehr auszuhalten ist.* Die Tips aus diesem Thema haben auch keine Besserung gebracht.
> 
> 
> Orgel,#h
> ...


----------



## orgel (14. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Orgel,#h
> 
> liegt es evtl. an schlechter Wurftechnik? #c
> Ich bin etwa  25 Jahre älter als du, und angle über Stunden
> ohne Probleme eine Rute bis zu 3,30m Länge.



Das glaube ich eher weniger, da ich mich damit schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren rumschlage, auch als ich noch nicht geangelt habe. Damals hieß es immer noch "in deinem Alter kannst du noch gar keine Rückenschmerzen haben". Problem ist bei mir meistens langes Stehen, und Krankengymnastik in Verbindung mit Reizstromtherapie, Rüttelstuhl usw. habe ich alles hinter mir, ohne Erfolg. Daher wäre ich ja schon zufrieden damit, wenn es durch so eine Art "Korsett" ne gewisse Linderung (Verlängerung meiner Angelzeit) gäbe... Kann man ja auch unter den Klamotten tragen.


----------



## Moerser83 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich bin auch einer der betroffenen den es nach kurzer Zeit im Rücken und in der Schulter ziept.

Ich würde auch alles tun das dies ein Ende hat...


----------



## Tino (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich denke auch ,dass sehr viele Leute durch Beruf oder auch Körpergröße eine gewisse Vorbelastung gegenüber Rückenschmerzen haben.
Übergewicht spielt beim langen stehen,eine nicht geringe Rolle.
Falsche Schulterstellung beim Angeln und das lange Stehen verursachen zwingend Rückenschmerzen.

Nur mal am Rande:

Natürlich auch die sogenannten "geht ja garnicht Ruten" die leicht kopflastigen Brecher, mit sage und schreibe 200-220 gr. Eigengewicht.
Da haben viele die Gewissheit ,das dieses lächerliche Gewicht der Rute,welches sehr leicht nach vorne wippt,für all ihre Rückenschmerzen verantwortlich ist.

Nicht das lange Stehen oder die vielleicht falschen Bewegungsabläufe oder die falsche Schulterstellung. 

Nein nein es ist die Rute!!!

Nachdem man dann ne handgebaute Rute hat,die total ausbalanciert ist ,sind alle Schmerzen wie weggeblasen und man kann 3-45 Tage am Stück durchangeln,ohne auch nur den Ansatz eines Schmerzes wahrnehmen zu können.

Ist ja keiner da!!!

Problem bei diesen Ruten ist nur beim Biss.

Der Fisch zieht am anderen Ende und die Rute zieht somit auch nach vorne,als wenn sie kopflastig ist . . . was nun???

Ich will hier nicht Hand made Ruten schlechtmachen,denn das sind sie nicht.

Nur solche Argumente,dass diese Probleme ausschließlich von kopflastigen Ruten kommen, sind einfach Quatsch.

Ich fische an der Küste ne Daiwa Barbenrute in 3.60 m und 1,75 LBS.
Die wiegt gerade mal 212gr. Und ist wirklich nur leicht kopflastig.
Dazu schrieb mal jemand ,da bekäme er sowas von Rücken.
Wenn ich es ,bei einer Rute mit solch einem Gewicht im Rücken bekommen würde,würde ich mir nen anderes Hobby suchen.

Mit der Fische ich den ganzen Tag und meine Arme Schmerzen überhaupt nicht.
Bei meiner Grösse von 193 cm kommen die Rücken- und Schulterschmerzen,vom langen stehen und den Schultern.

Ohne angeln hab ich die Schmerzen nämlich auch,wenn ich lange stehe.

*Das soll nicht heißen,dass eine Kopflastigkeit der Ruten nicht auszuschließen ist.
Ich finde aber,dass sie nicht allein für Rückenschmerzen verantwortlich ist.*

Das wollte ich nur mal loswerden . . .


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



> Jetzt habe ich bei Bissclips heute das hier  gesehen. Was haltet Ihr davon, oder hat das Teil von Euch vielleicht  sogar jemand? Bei rd. 80 Euro nicht gerade billig, aber wenn es wirklich  was nützt => für mich unbezahlbar...


Wo ich gerade diesen Watgürtel sehe: Da ich immer mit dem Roller zum Angeln fahre, lass ich da immer meinen Bike-Nierengurt an. 

Der ist zwar nicht ganz so ultra-ergonomisch angepasst wie der vorgestellte Watgürtel, hat aber - wenn ich ihn entsprechend festziehe - eine ähnliche Funktion.

Den benutz ich mittlerweile auch bei Umzugs-Trage-Action, Gartenarbeit, Regalaufbau etc. und muss sagen, das macht echt einen riesen Unterschied.

Nierengurt + Rucksack (mit so wenig Inhalt wie möglich mittlerweile), das Gepäck immer mal wieder abstellen und auch mal ne Pause machen --> so halt ich mehrere Uferstunden mit ner 330er-Spinne plus Slammer 360 (Rute 280 g + Rolle 365 g) ganz gut durch.

Bin 190 groß und habe auch schon lange derbe Rückenprobleme. Aber mit der beschriebenen Methode gehts.

Weiß gar nicht mehr, was der Nierengurt mal gekostet hat - war aber deutlich günstiger als 80 EUR.


----------



## Nordangler (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich bin selber durch einen Unfall vor 15 Jahren schwer Rückenkrank.
Trotz allem gehe ich viel und vor allem gerne angeln.

Was verursacht Rückenschmerzen? Es gibt dafür bestimmt einige Faktoren, wobei auch einige hier von genannt worden sind.

Umhängetasche mit zuviel Gewicht ist natürlich eine Ursache.

Was aber auch sehr in den Rücken schlägt ist eine Neoprenwathose. Die Gurte über der Schulter drücken gewaltig in die Rückenmuskulatur.
Gleichzeitig ist eine verkehrte Haltung wegen unebenden Boden und ähnlich Sachen ein weiterer Faktor.

Ich habe trotz antrainierter Rückenmuskulatur immer wieder mal Schmerzen.
Die beuge ich inzwischen mit Dreh-Dehnübungen (auch während des angelns) vor. 

Sven


----------



## Brachsenbaron (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das selbe bekommst du im Fitness-Laden deutlich günstiger und nennt sich gewichthebergürtel. 

Verwende ich auch, aber bei mir hängen nicht 25g wurfgewicht, sondern 200 kg gusseisen dran..

Ich würde dir einen physiotherapeuten empfehlen, nicht so nen krampf.


----------



## Rosi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Das selbe bekommst du im Fitness-Laden deutlich günstiger und nennt sich gewichthebergürtel.



Genau, gibt es auch vom Arzt verschrieben und nennt sich Lordosestützgürtel oder so ähnlich. 

Bei mir haben tägliche Sit Up geholfen. Durch diese Übung werden die inneren (kleineren) Rückenmuskeln gestärkt. Diese befinden sich direkt an der Wirbelsäule und geben sozusagen eine innere Stütze. Mach mal nur einen Sit Up, ganz langsam und auchte darauf an welcher Stelle es zieht. Das ist genau der Problembereich.


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Bei mehr als 90% der Rückenschmerzen ( nicht nur Rücken, sondern der gesamte Bewegungsapparat) sind die Faszien und das Bindegewebe schuld an den Schmerzen. Dazu gibt es viel Sinnvolles im Netz, z.B Mediathek WDR, Quarks und Co. Ich ( an deiner Stelle) würde mir jemanden suchen, der Faszientechniken anbietet und dazu die *passenden *Übungen erlernen. Nur so mal als Tip.|rolleyes


----------



## Siever (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Bei meinen Rückenschmerzen helfen nur 3 Dinge:

1. Gewicht halten bzw. abnehmen und auf keinen Fall zunehmen (aktuell 1,85cm und 95Kg)
2. Sport
3. Kinesiotape!! Das sind diese bunten Pflaster, die man bei Fussballern oft sieht. Wichtig ist, dass das Tape von einem ausgebildeten Physio angebracht wird, da es spannend oder entspannend angebracht werden kann. Ich habe nie an einen solchen Hokuspokus geglaubt, aber es hilft sofort!!


----------



## wobbler68 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hallo

Das Problem habe ich auch.
Abhilfe schaffte bei mir eine leichte Rute und eine dazu passende Rolle.
Was nutzt die beste Rute, wenn die Rolle , nicht dazu passt. Ich habe verschiedene Rollen ausprobiert(ABU ,Daiwa,Shimano usw.....).|uhoh:

Durch den Rollenfuß wird das Gewicht auf die Rute übertragen.Da sind bei gleichem Gewicht verschiedene Rollen total unterschiedlich an der Rute.Weil der Schwerpunkt ein anderer ist.Da hilft nur ausprobieren.
Letztendlich habe ich eine alte Shakespeare Rolle(von ca.1985)als erste Wahl genommen.Damit bin ich dann auch mal 5-6 Std. mit Kunstködern unterwegs.:q

Ich bin seit 1992 Rentner .Wegen Rücken.:c(Schrauben und Platten in den Wirbeln)
Habe jede menge Hilfsmittel ausprobiert.
Diese Bauchbinde ist nur teuer.Da ist ein Nierengurt oder eine Rückenbandage http://www.amazon.de/Mueller-Rücken-Aktivbandage-Unterstützung-Lendenwirbelbereiches-Einheitsgrösse/dp/B000F5WBEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1366015666&sr=1-1&keywords=Mueller genauso gut.Selbst die vom Orthopäden sind nicht viel besser als die.
Letztendlich hat mir nur die Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur und richtiges bewegen geholfen.Und die eigenen Grenzen zu kennen.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## zanderzone (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich habe auch Rückenschmerzen, aber nicht in der Wirbelsäule, sondern unter dem rechten Schulterblatt. Tasche stelle ich immer ab.. Da hilft ja so ein Gürtel nicht wirklich. Ich bin sonst Topfit.. Sprich kein Übergewicht. Stehe 4 mal in der Woche auf dem Fussballplatz. Grösse 1,86m Gewicht 83 kg! Also alles im Rahmen. Kriege diese Schmerzen nach ca. 2-3 Stunden. An der Rute kann es auch nicht liegen, perfekt ausbalanciert. Habt ihr ne Idee, was ich machen kann?


----------



## wobbler68 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hallo

*1,78 cm      105 kg*
sind meine Maße .Aber mit der richtigen Bewegung und richtigen Übungen(die Mann auch zu Hause machen muss ,auch wenn der Schmerz weg ist)ist das in den Griff zu kriegen.Es heißt nicht umsonst schön geschmeidig bleiben!
Beim Fußballspielen werden nun mal andere Muskelgruppen beansprucht ,als zum Angeln nötig sind.

Das einzige Problem ist einen guten Krankengymnast /tin zu finden der auch sein "Handwerk" versteht. 
Ich habe in den ersten 4 Jahren +- 100(je 10 mal) mal Krankengymnastik (plus 2 mal Reha/Kur)verschrieben bekommen.Da lernt man schnell wer seinen Beruf versteht und wer nicht.
Da werden dann Übungen gezeigt die wirklich helfen und einfach zu Hause ,zu machen sind.Ich mache ca.5-10 min ,im Bett ,vor dem Aufstehen Lockerungs /dehn Übungen.Ohne geht nicht.#d

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Rückenschmerzen, aber nicht in der Wirbelsäule, sondern unter dem rechten Schulterblatt. Tasche stelle ich immer ab.. Da hilft ja so ein Gürtel nicht wirklich. Ich bin sonst Topfit.. Sprich kein Übergewicht. Stehe 4 mal in der Woche auf dem Fussballplatz. Grösse 1,86m Gewicht 83 kg! Also alles im Rahmen. Kriege diese Schmerzen nach ca. 2-3 Stunden. An der Rute kann es auch nicht liegen, perfekt ausbalanciert. Habt ihr ne Idee, was ich machen kann?


Ja, aber dann müsstest du zu mir kommen|rolleyes
Dehnen der Brust- und Schulterblattmuskulatur, im Wechsel 4 Durchgänge a 30 Sec.


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> *1,78 cm      105 kg*
> sind meine Maße .Aber mit der richtigen Bewegung und richtigen Übungen(die Mann auch zu Hause machen muss ,auch wenn der Schmerz weg ist)ist das in den Griff zu kriegen.Es heißt nicht umsonst schön geschmeidig bleiben!
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

So isses, vernünftiges Rücken- UND Core(Bauch und Rumpfgegend)training.

Alles andere wie leichtere Ruten etc. hilft vielleicht fürs Handgelenk aber das wars...

Wer was zu Hause machen will, dem kann ich dieses Buch empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Fit-ohne-Ger%C3%A4te-Trainieren-K%C3%B6rpergewicht/dp/3868831665/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366026371&sr=8-1&keywords=fit+ohne+ger%C3%A4te

Kann man alles eigentlich zuhause machen mit ein paar Hilfsmitteln, die man in der Regel sowieso besitzt.
Und, auch wenn es sich einfach anhört... glaubt mir, ich bin nach dem ersten Trainingstag fast zusammengebrochen! ;-)))


----------



## Purist (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat mir nur die Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur und richtiges bewegen geholfen.Und die eigenen Grenzen zu kennen.



Es sollte eine Mischung sein: Rückentraining, abwechslungsreiches Bewegen (nicht nur ein Wurfstil, nicht immer von der gleichen Stelle..), aber auch der richtige Wurf und das Wissen, wann man aufhören sollte. 
Daher verstehe ich auch den Trend besonders leichte Ruten und Röllchen zu benutzen nicht. Ich halte es sogar für denkbar, dass das zu weniger Muskeleinsatz an solchen Stellen führt, die eigentlich besser mitwirken sollten, was dann wiederum andere Bereiche verstärkt belastet. Im Zweifel habe ich dann lieber Vorwarn-Schmerzen im Handgelenk wie am Rücken.


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Du hast zum Teil recht.
Es ist das wiederkehrende Bewegungsmuster, das die Schmerzen verursacht. Das muss man ausgleichen.Sonst führt es unweigerlich zu Gewebeverhärtungen, -aufquellungen, -verklebungen. Aber nicht der Muskel, sondern die Hülle um jeden einzelnen Muskel, jede Muskelzelle,  bestehend aus Faszien und Bindegewebe, ist die Ursache.


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Muskeln können auch ganz komisch weh tun.
Ich dachte auch mal dass mir die Wibrelsäule schmerzt, doch es war nur eine Verspannung.
Und wie man zum Köder steht und die Rute hält spielt auch eine Rolle.
Vielleicht ist aber auch die Rückenmuskulatur nicht gleichmäßig stark, wodurch die schwachen überstrapaziert werden.
Wenns die Muskeln sind und auch nach Training nich besser wird, Turndoktor aufsuchen, Haltung usw., wenns die Wirbelsäule ist garnix mehr anfassen und zum Dok.


----------



## Kaka (15. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Und ich dachte schon nur mit gehts so |supergri

Letzten Dienstag das erste Mal nach der Prüfung Angeln gewesen und auch relativ schnell Rückenschmerzen bekommen. Nach ca. 2 Stunden Spinnfischen. Jetzt am Sonntag hatte ich schon meine neue Spinnrute (Vendetta), die deutlich leichter ist und es war kaum mehr was zu spüren. 

Dazu hatte ich nach Dienstag Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. Fragt mich nicht warum, die sind eigentlich trainiert. Spiele schon seit fast 25 Jahren aktiv Fußball. Musste selber über mich lachen. Scheinbar sind das ganz neue Bewegungen und Belastungen für meinen Körper. Gestern war es aber wie gesagt schon deutlich angenehmer und auch heute nirgends Schmerzen bzw. Muskelkater. Dafür nen fetten Sonnenbrand |rolleyes


----------



## HansGlueck (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Geht mir leider auch so. Habe unglaubliche Rückenschmerzen seit ein paar Tagen. Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher, ob das nur vom Sport kommt oder doch was ernstes am Ischias ist.

Ich habe hier jetzt öfters gelesen, dass eine leichte Route schon oft helfen kann. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen?

Problematisch ist auch, dass ich Schmerzen am Oberschenke habe und gerade diese Quelle gelesen habe:

"Durch Gürtelrose verursachte Ischiasnervreizungen zeigen sich in der  Regel in starken Schmerzen der hinteren Oberschenkelmuskulatur - auch  können unterhalb des Knies Hautbläschen auftreten, die Juckreiz  verursachen. Mögliche starke, schubförmige Nervenschmerzen in Verbindung  mit der oben genannten Lyme-Borreliose treten vor allem nachts auf." 

Ich denke, dass ich am Freitag mal meinen Hausarzt aufsuchen werde oder hat wer anders die gleichen Erfahrungen mit dem Rücken gemacht?


----------



## Donwauwörther (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Tut mir leid....

"Wenns hinten weh tut, musste vorne aufhören"

#c


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Moin,

ich dachte schon, ich wäre ein Weichei...

Bei mir ist es schon die Regel, nach spätestens 2 Std. enorme Verspannungen zu bekommen.

Die gehen dann von Lende bis nach oben in den Nacken; Schultern und Hals wie "einbetoniert".

Danach stellen sich auch gefühlt entzündliche Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich ein.

Angeln wird zur Qual - zudem sehr ärgerlich, wenn man im Angelurlaub gut fängt aber ansonsten leidet 

Naja, da muss ich wohl durch...

R.S.


----------



## Donwauwörther (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Damit ich auch was sinnvolles zu diesem Thema beitrage.
Ich selbst habe keine Rückenprobleme. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass es sinnvoll ist die Auswurftechnik zu variieren.
- 12 Uhr
- seitlich von links
- seitlich von rechts


----------



## Anglero (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Einige meiner Angelfreunde und ich leiden auch häufig nach wenigen Stunden Spinnfischen an Rückenschmerzen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht an der Auswerftechnik liegt (solange nicht rechts oder links 12 Uhr und Auswurf ist ;-)

Ich glaube, bei mir hat es etwas mit dem Stand zu tun. Hier am Rhein (wie wahrscheinlich an vielen Gewässern) steht man nie gerade. Man balanciert auf der Steinpackung, ein Bein steht immer höher als das andere - insgesamt ist der Körper ständig schief. Zudem neigt man auch bei nicht bewusst gerader Körperhaltung und wenn man längere Zeit auf der Stelle verweilt dazu, etwas in sich "zusammenzusacken". Angeln am Fluss macht es zusätzlich wegen der Strömungsrichtung schwer, da man evtl. nicht mal zwischen Vor- und Rückhand wechseln kann. Ich versuche es mit häufigem Strecken und Lastwechseln beim Stand auszugleichen.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Andal (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Ich bin selber grad mitten in einer kardiologisch-othopädischen Reha-Maßnahme. Trainiert eure schlaffen Muskeln *richtig*. Alles andere ist Pippifax und führt zu rein gar nichts!


----------



## wobbler68 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hallo

@Anglero
Ich glaube, bei mir hat es etwas mit dem Stand zu tun. Hier am Rhein (wie wahrscheinlich an vielen Gewässern) steht man nie gerade. Man balanciert auf der Steinpackung, ein Bein steht immer höher als das andere - insgesamt ist der Körper ständig schief.

Warum ist an einer Theke/Barhocker meist etwas angebracht um einen Fuß abzustellen. Weil das bequemer ist und Mann länger durchhält.:g
Durch das ausbalancieren werden verschiedene Muskeln angespannt und "trainiert ".Das sollte die Muskeln geschmeidig halten und nicht zu Verkrampfungen führen.
Ein Prof.der Orthopädie|znaika: sagte mir mal :
*"Bei Rückenscherzen über einen frisch gepflügten Acker gehen.Das lockert die Verspannungen und stärkt die Muskulatur."*|rolleyes
Ich gehe bei Aua meist auf Kopfsteinpflaster spazieren.Das hilft etwas.Ist so ähnlich wie bei der Krankengymnastik beim sitzen auf einem Gymnastikball um auf verschiedene drücke/anstoßen zu reagieren.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## SlimeSlime (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Leichtes Schuhwerk kann sicher auch nicht schaden bei Stundenlangen stehen/laufen.
Merke ich auf Arbeite auch, lieber ein paar Namenhafte Laufschuh mit einem gedämpften Hackenbereich als schwere Stiefel etc...

Ganz ohne Schuh ist sicher auch mal nicht schlecht, dazu sollte aber genug Hornhaut vorhanden sein 
Und natürlich nicht unbedingt da wo viel grünes ist wegen dem Zeckenpack etc..
Rücken habe ich zwar trotzdem, ehr beim Arbeiten als bei Spinnen, bei 8,5h stehen/laufen machen sich aber auch gute Schuh bezahlt!

Grüße


----------



## ursel_01 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin selber grad mitten in einer kardiologisch-othopädischen Reha-Maßnahme. Trainiert eure schlaffen Muskeln *richtig*. Alles andere ist Pippifax und führt zu rein gar nichts!




Moin, diese Aussage trifft den Kern des Ganzen.Auch ich bin im Grunde elementar auf Rückentraining, aber auch Dehnübungen, welche ebenso wichtig sind,angewiesen (3 Bandscheibenvorfälle u. MS-Diagnose). Mit 29 echt uncool, aber: Übungen helfen!

Wichtig ist es die RICHTIGEN Übungen zu machen, ergo sich fachlichen (professionellen) Rat zu suchen, googlen kann helfen, aber de facto auch schaden.

An zweiter Stelle sei die Regelmäßigkeit genannt; ner scharfen Gymnastiktante im TV (sonntags morgens) nach zu eifern mag Laune machen, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig  effizient und hilfreich.Ein Schmerzfreier Rücken kann Arbeit bedeuten!

Hinsichtlich Rute kann ich von kopflastigem Gedöns nur abraten.Zwangsläufig ist der Rücken irgenwann krumm und die Bandscheiben, wenn auch nur leicht und unbemerkt, gequetscht.Ich fische beispielsweise am Hausgewässer (Rhein) eine Speedmaster 300xh mit ner 4000er Red Arc.

Viel Erfolg und wenig Schmerzen,

Jan#6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Rückenschmerzen vom Angeln kenn ich nur zu gut...

Letzte Woche hat mir drei Tage das Kreuz weh getan, nachdem ich das ganze Wochenende gebannt auf meine Feederspitze gestarrt habe.

Und das Spinnfischen ist mir deswegen schon (fast) ganz vergangen:
Vorletzte Saison hab ich zwar beim Hecht-Anangeln zehn Fische erwischt, aber der Preis war hoch:
Irgendwann hatte ich so starke Schmerzen im Nacken, daß  Fischen zu Qual wurde.
Da es aber so gut gelaufen ist, konnte ich aber einfach nicht aufhören...#c

An den nächsten Tagen war der Schmerz auch bei meinen kurzen Feierabend-Trips der gleiche. 
Kleiner Bandscheibenvorfall vermutlich.

War mit ultraleichter Ausrüstung unterwegs.

Bei mir liegt vieles an der Haltung:
Wenn ich blitzschnell anschlagen muß, wie beim Spinnfischen und Feedern, bin ich immer hochkonzentriert in Lauerstellung.

Zum Trost für die Älteren unter Euch:
Ich bin 34 und wirklich kein Riese.

Aber ich hab mir mein Kreuz systematisch kaputtgemacht, weil ich es lange nicht glauben wollte, das meine Knochen (bzw. Knorpel) weniger aushalten als die Muskeln...#q
Ich bin extrem kräftig, aber mir sieht man es nicht an.
Bei 1,70 62kg Kampfgewicht...
Und bis Ende zwanzig hab ich immer geglaubt, das jedem beweisen zu müssen.

Heut hab ich zwar draus gelernt, muß aber dafür büßen.
Drum kann ich die Jüngeren nur warnen:
Übertreibt´s nicht!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## magi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

.."Wenns hinten weh tut, musste vorne aufhören"..

 Ferkelverhander ?


----------



## DTF72 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

..hab jetzt nicht den gesamten thread gelesen, deshalb sorry, falls mein Beitrag schon mal erwähnt wurde...aber ich habe diesen Lendenwirbel-Verschiebe-Shit und seit ich das Teil hier
http://www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de...atalogname=Simms BackSaver Gürtel&suchtyp=Kat

verwende, geht es besser...einen Versuch ist es wert - zumindest beim aktiven Fischen...gibt´s natürlich auch woanders..soll keine Werbung für den Shop sein....
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andal (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Wenn ein echter Schaden vorliegt, dann kann so etwas eine Hilfe sein. Ist das Kreuz einfach nur schlapp, weil der Inhaber keinerlei Muskulatur sein Eigen nennt, dann geht der Schuss garantiert in die verkehrte Richtung los.


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Es hilft auf Dauer nix. Das Problem ist und bleibt: Verkürzungen, Verklebungen im Gewebe und den Faszien und damit die sogenannten Verspannungen. Jede Einlage oder Stütze schränkt den Bewegungsradius eines Gelenk ein. Aber man will ja die größtmögliche Bewegung in einem Gelenk erreichen. Das schaffste auf Dauer nur durch Trainieren des Gewebes( der Muskeln), D.h. erst einmal die vorhandenen Restspannungen lösen, dann* dosiert *die Muskeln trainieren und im gleichen Verhältnis aber auch dehnen, sonst kommt es im Laufe der Zeit wieder zu Problemen.


----------



## DTF72 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Muskulatur trainieren ist auf jeden Fall ein Weg, wenn keine krankhaften Veränderungen der Wirbel vorliegen....evtl. bezahlt die Krankenkasse ja 14 Tage Waller drillen am Po oder Ebro ;-)


----------



## Scholle 0 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Moin,
Jeder der der regelmäßig irgend welche Orthop. Gürtel verwendet, sollte Bedenken, das sich dabei die vorhandene Muskulatur rückbildet .


----------



## Zander Pille (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Hallo alle samt,
Ich muss hier mal meinen Senf zu geben...
Ich  habe auch eine lange zeit Rückenschmerzen beim Spinfischen bekommen! Mit  damals grad mal 16+ habe ich mich gewundert und bin zum Knochenbrecher  gegangen. Ein sehr freundlicher Herr der mich, nach dem ich meine  Probleme offengelegt hatte sogar ans Wasser begleitete und sich einmal  anschaute wie ich stehe, Schuwerk, Rucksack und Haltung... Er machte  damals einige Fotos um mir ein Paar sachen an Hand der Fotos zu zeigen!

Erstens  dadurch das Ich halt oft auf Schrägen (Deichabgang, Steinschüttung)  stehe verlagerte ich mich nach hinten und bildete so ein Holkreuz #q Guten Tag schmerz.

Der zweite punkt war mein Rucksack der mit knapp gut 10 Kilo ja 10 ordentlich auf´s Holkreuz drückte...#q

Der  Dritte Punkt war der leicht seitliche Stand den ich einnehme um den  Anschlag optimal zu setzen welcher ebenfalls eine unnatürliche  Körperhaltung darstellt...#q

Der  vierte und glücklicherweise letzte Punkt war das ich wie JEDER Mensch  unterschiedlich lange beine Habe bei dem einen sind das Mikrometer und  beim andren sind es zentimeter!!!#q

Um den Problemen von punkt eins und zwei zu begegnen, wurde mir rehatraining speziel für Rücken, Nacken und Beine aufgebrummt. Leichteres Marschgepäck natürlich auch!

Das dritte Problem wurde dich Standübungen beseitigt wordurch ich die untere Rückenmuskulatur speziell auf den seitlichen stand vorbereiten (trainieren) kann.

Und das vierte Problem war das zu dem Zeitpunkt mein linkes Bein durch das Wachstum ein bischen kürzer war als das rechte... Hier für wurden mir spezielle Einlagen angefertigt welche den Unterschied ausgleichen und zugleich auch einen festeren Stand bieten!

Nach dem ersten Monat Training konnte ich schon extreme verbesserungen feststellen! Für die freundliche und extrem Patienten bezogene Untersuchung und Behandlung bin ich  meinem Chiropraktiker immer nocht unendlich dankbar! Er hat sich inzwischen leider zur Ruhe gesetzt und Angelt jetzt selber |rolleyes

Wie Ihr seht kann es extrem viele Ursachen haben wie und warum Rückenprobleme auftreten! Ich empfehle jedem mal mit einem Chiropraktiker zu reden, wenn er ähnliche Probleme hat die durch einfaches Rückentraining, nicht weggehen!

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch:g

PS: Ich hab die ersten Sonnenstunden genossen|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Der  vierte und glücklicherweise letzte Punkt war das ich wie JEDER Mensch  unterschiedlich lange beine Habe bei dem einen sind das Mikrometer und  beim andren sind es zentimeter!!!#q


Wo haste denn das her?#d#d


> Und das vierte Problem war das zu dem Zeitpunkt mein linkes Bein durch das Wachstum ein bischen kürzer war als das rechte... Hier für wurden mir spezielle Einlagen angefertigt welche den Unterschied ausgleichen und zugleich auch einen festeren Stand bieten!


In deinem Fall war das richtig, weil angeboren. Bei den meisten Menschen, die eine Beinlängendifferenz haben, ist sie erworben und lässt sich mit einer ganz leichten Übung wieder beheben. Und in diesem Fall wären Einlagen völlig unnötig.


----------



## Zander Pille (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*

Das wurde mir von meinem Darmaligen Arzt gesagt.
Nebenbei hat sich meine Beinlänge wieder angeglichen!
Die Übung kannst ja mal erklären, dann muss man sich den schmerz ja nicht mehr an tun:vik:
Ich hab glücklicherweise keine Rückenschmerzen mehr beim Angeln :q


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Das wurde mir von meinem Darmaligen Arzt gesagt.
> Nebenbei hat sich meine Beinlänge wieder angeglichen!
> Die Übung kannst ja mal erklären, dann muss man sich den schmerz ja nicht mehr an tun:vik:
> Ich hab glücklicherweise keine Rückenschmerzen mehr beim Angeln :q


Dann komm vorbei. Wird auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Zander Pille (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen!*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dann komm vorbei. Wird auch nicht so teuer.



Wie gesagt ich hab keine Rückenschmerzen mehr|wavey:
Nebenbei würd ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben, wenn zahlt das meine Krankenkasse


----------

